# Bondo and temperature?



## Kashmir (Mar 28, 2005)

Does anybody know what's the minimum temperature at which you can use Bondo? I know on some cans it says for best results 45F. I am using it to fill exterior nailholes. I fill them twice with a light sand between coats. I would like to fill them once now even though it is 30-35F outside but I would hate for it to fail prematurely. I can not wait till the spring but i could wait for warmer days in the winter when it's above freezing. It will not be anywhere near 45F though. Regardless of that, I was just wondering what's the min temp and why the manifactirer does not provide with this info on the back of its product (or at least the products that are selling around here).


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't know, but why dont' you try a little at home and see what it does.

It might be due to moisture not evaporating, or it might be complete failure. A little experiment might give you some answers.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

It's based on polyester resins and is a catalytic reaction. It will 'kick' after a while and never stop. You can add Cobalt prior to the MEKB or just add more hardener and work REALLY fast.


----------

